# I can predict the future



## Dene (May 10, 2009)

My proof of this: this thread will eventually be closed, will be deleted, or will end up full of pointless spam that is completely unrelated to the topic of this thread.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 10, 2009)

SPA-SPA-SPA-SPA-SPAAAAAAAAAAAAM
Is a lovely canned meat.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## cmhardw (May 10, 2009)

Dene, I agree with your views and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## IamWEB (May 10, 2009)

So by me discussing the matter of hand, which would your ability (or perhaps inability) to predict future events, am I disproving what was obviously (and not made to seem otherwise, technically), fake?


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

Oh great wise and majestic Dene, will I die?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 10, 2009)

When will humanity finally be dissolved by Super AIDS?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> When will humanity finally be dissolved by Super AIDS?



Before 6 PM tomorrow.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 10, 2009)

squishy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holypasta (May 10, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> So by me discussing the matter of hand, which would your ability (or perhaps inability) to predict future events, am I disproving what was obviously (and not made to seem otherwise, technically), fake?



don't try to make a long, eloquent sentence when you don't really have the ability to do so.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 10, 2009)

My guess is that this thread will end up with pointless spam. There's not really an reason to delete or close this thread.
more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!! more squishy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatGuy (May 10, 2009)

I know. i mean, they totally aren't smarter than the average person and DON'T have better memories when they can solve a cube blindfolded


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> Funny how people who solve Rubik's cubes are so ****ing stupid, isn't it?



You are an absolute genius. Although I am a hypocrite, I agree completely.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 10, 2009)

Stinky Poop.


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Stinky Poop.



Before the thread actually opened, I thought to myself "I bet he said 'stinky poop'". Heh.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 10, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> Funny how people who solve Rubik's cubes are so ****ing stupid, isn't it?





Vault312 said:


> Stinky Poop.




And you now have more proof.


----------



## Neroflux (May 10, 2009)

holypasta said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > So by me discussing the matter of hand, which would your ability (or perhaps inability) to predict future events, am I disproving what was obviously (and not made to seem otherwise, technically), fake?
> ...



lol, this is cool.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 10, 2009)

hmmm.... I bet it some new guy on this forum made this everyone would flame him... But this is Dene so....

Stinky poop.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> When will humanity finally be dissolved by Super AIDS?



no, no, no, it's mrsAIDes (pronounced Mercedes) that will destroy the world

MRSA
AIDS
Herpes
combined into one disease


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 10, 2009)

Tomorrow will be mother's day.

Tonight, I will observe the moon for a pointless project that will have basically no meaning in my life.


----------



## Lofty (May 10, 2009)

Wow Dene stop making dumb threads... whoever said it is right, if a noob made this thread we would flame them, so why does Dene get special treatment? I don't think he should... This is a poopy thread, I think I hate Dene for making it and no longer want to be any sort of friends with him.
I didn't know threads could be rated but I'm rating this a terrible!


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 10, 2009)

i rated 1.00 

blah loves neroflux so much.


----------



## Bryan (May 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> My proof of this: this thread will eventually be closed, will be deleted, or will end up full of pointless spam that is completely unrelated to the topic of this thread.



Dene tries to be original, but isn't. I have already made a similar prediction. By searching my post history, you'll find no post that predicts predicting the deletion of said thread. That in itself is sufficient proof.

QED


----------



## Poke (May 10, 2009)

Spam will rule all.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 10, 2009)

oh mighty dene

what did I smoke last night?


----------



## Neroflux (May 10, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> i rated 1.00
> 
> blah loves neroflux so much.



but ever since i dissed his ZZ ideas, he's been giving me a hot lukewarm and cold shoulder.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 10, 2009)

This isn't closed yet?


----------



## nitrocan (May 10, 2009)

You can? What a relief, I can too.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 10, 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## holypasta (May 10, 2009)

is that supposed to actually represent something, or is its purpose merely to drive me insane trying to figure out what it is?


----------



## JLarsen (May 10, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Don't be a prick. Seriously.


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > My proof of this: this thread will eventually be closed, will be deleted, or will end up full of pointless spam that is completely unrelated to the topic of this thread.
> ...



Nay, but you neglect the other two options. So you fail.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 11, 2009)

holypasta said:


> is that supposed to actually represent something, or is its purpose merely to drive me insane trying to figure out what it is?



A facepalm.
It appears to be a popular thing on these forums...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how people who solve Rubik's cubes are so ****ing stupid, isn't it?
> ...



Yes, the fact that you don't when something is a joke is _excellent_ proof.


----------



## Neroflux (May 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > holypasta said:
> ...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 11, 2009)

Masterofthebass is trying so hard not to close it. haha


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 11, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Masterofthebass is trying so hard not to close it. haha



Don't do it Dan! Don't press that button!


----------



## ThatGuy (May 11, 2009)

```
squishy? (too short)
```


----------



## Bryan (May 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



You neglected that my original prediction which you can no longer see also had those options listed.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 11, 2009)

This really isn't closed yet?

P.S. - Oh well, I guess I get to post that exact same thing every day or so.


----------



## Stefan (May 11, 2009)

Thanks. This and the other recent junk threads finally made me put the off topic forum on my exclude list again. Should've done that a long time ago.


----------



## Lofty (May 11, 2009)

Yea.. the ten I'm back threads are pretty annoying. Reminds me of the race threads that all got deleted except some of the race threads actually had a point. 
I think they are just getting more lax on what gets closed in the off topic...


----------



## Nevrino (May 11, 2009)

Please tell me dene, when will I do sub15 avg?


----------



## nitrocan (May 11, 2009)

Nevrino said:


> Please tell me dene, when will I do sub15 avg?



Well his future predicting only works (!) on stuff like how long it's going to take mods to close a thread or how the thread is going to end up like.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 11, 2009)

This is sooo stupid... close the thread already :|


----------



## spdcbr (May 11, 2009)

...Stinky Poop...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2009)

um... wow?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

Guys! Think of something that will closed or delete the thread.

STINK of Stunk! The woman of the Animga is back from Japan fighting for hope, freedom, and justice.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2009)

um... okay?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

Hey? What happen when you click the vid?


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2009)

i'm going to pretend that wasn't weird.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 11, 2009)

You guys are so uncreative.
If you want a thread closed, just talk some crap about Matyas, make fun of religion, and talk about how much you like to "lube it up".
Kids these days...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

Baby laughing. You will laugh too.




Close the thread.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> You guys are so uncreative.
> If you want a thread closed, just talk some crap about Matyas, make fun of religion, and talk about how much you like to "lube it up".
> Kids these days...



haha. wow.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

Charlie the Unicorn 3




That enough for the youtube vids.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2009)

CHARLIE!!!!!!!


----------



## James Kobel (May 11, 2009)

AAAUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH MATYAS AAAAAUGH CHEATER STINKY POOP MATYAS FAILS CHEATER LOLOLOLOL FAILURE I'D LIKE TO LUBE IT UP RELIGION LOL MATYAS CHEAT AT BLD PEEK UNDER THE BLINDFOLD I WANNA LUBE IT UP MATYAS LOL CHEATER FAILURE EPIC FAIL.

Do not, under any circumstances close this thread.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2009)

The point of this thread was not for it actually to get closed. It was just a joke. But you guys are clearly too lame to see it. If you hadn't already noticed, off-topic became a spam-fest long ago.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> The point of this thread was not for it actually to get closed. It was just a joke. But you guys are clearly too lame to see it. If you hadn't already noticed, off-topic became a spam-fest long ago.



So all of the time this thread was nothing. WOW!!!!!
You are just predicting. It makes no sense.


----------



## Ellis (May 11, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> So all of the time this thread was nothing. WOW!!!!!
> You are just predicting. It makes no sense.





Dene said:


> you guys are clearly too lame to see it.



Still, I guess.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > So all of the time this thread was nothing. WOW!!!!!
> ...



Close the thread. I'm out of here.


----------



## James Kobel (May 11, 2009)

I knew it wasn't serious in any sense, but this was already filled with spam so I decided to go with it.


----------



## Cloud_9ine (May 12, 2009)

Well after looknig at this for some time I have determined that Dene has made a smart move in declaring a prediction of the closing of the thread. By doing so Dene has ensured its safety that it wont be closed out of the fact that nobody wants Dene to be right, and so the thread is in the clear. I'm on to your ways Dene.

As for now, Mr. Modsachevs, TEAR DOWN THIS THREAD!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 12, 2009)

This thread isn't closed yet?


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 12, 2009)

ovbiously not...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Whoever the admin? Close this thread.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> You guys are so uncreative.
> If you want a thread closed, just talk some crap about Matyas, make fun of religion, and talk about how much you like to "lube it up".
> Kids these days...



What happened to Matyas?


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

Why do you guys even care? If you don't like the thread, let it die.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 12, 2009)

If you want it closed, start talking about the effects of weed on cubing, those two seemed to get deleted pretty fast.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Just don't post. Let this thread be gone as it goes down from the recented threads.


----------



## BigSams (May 12, 2009)

i saw this thread days ago, but the title seemed so dumb that i ddnt bother seeing it. today it pops up again so i click on it. and what do i see? a load of crap. just as i expected.
but i have some questions and comments.
1) this thread should be closed immediately because the whole point of it was to beat the system. by saying that he/she (dene) can predict the future (the prediction being that the thread will not be closed), he/she is guaranteeing that this thread will not be closed because he/she knows the mods will want to show him/her that he/she cannot predict the future. so the whole point of this thread is to beat the system. while you're all thinking that you've won because you've proven his/her prediction wrong, he/she is the winner because he/she just beat the system by not being closed. ingenious.
2) dene should not have preferencial treatment. mods should send her a warning email, like anyone else would get.
3) im confused. what is dene's gender? i distintively remember his/her pm saying he/she is female. now everyone calls him/her "he".... wtf?!

EDIT: LOL CLOUD9 SAID THE SAME THING AS ME while i was writing! high five!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

BigSams said:


> i saw this thread days ago, but the title seemed so dumb that i ddnt bother seeing it. today it pops up again so i click on it. and what do i see? a load of crap. just as i expected.
> but i have some questions and comments.
> 1) this thread should be closed immediately because the whole point of it was to beat the system. by saying that he/she (dene) can predict the future (the prediction being that the thread will not be closed), he/she is guaranteeing that this thread will not be closed because he/she knows the mods will want to show him/her that he/she cannot predict the future. so the whole point of this thread is to beat the system. while you're all thinking that you've won because you've proven his/her prediction wrong, he/she is the winner because he/she just beat the system by not being closed. ingenious.
> 2) dene should not have preferencial treatment. mods should send her a warning email, like anyone else would get.
> 3) im confused. what is dene's gender? i distintively remember her pm saying she is female. now everyone calls him/her "he".... wtf?!



ok. Closed the Thread.
And Try not to post on this thread. I just post so I will not post again on this thread.


----------



## James Kobel (May 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> If you want it closed, start talking about the effects of weed on cubing, those two seemed to get deleted pretty fast.



I think it would slow you down a bit. A more interesting discussion would be the effects of cocaine. Discuss.


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

BigSams said:


> i saw this thread days ago, but the title seemed so dumb that i ddnt bother seeing it. today it pops up again so i click on it. and what do i see? a load of crap. just as i expected.
> but i have some questions and comments.
> 1) this thread should be closed immediately because the whole point of it was to beat the system. by saying that he/she (dene) can predict the future (the prediction being that the thread will not be closed), he/she is guaranteeing that this thread will not be closed because he/she knows the mods will want to show him/her that he/she cannot predict the future. so the whole point of this thread is to beat the system. while you're all thinking that you've won because you've proven his/her prediction wrong, he/she is the winner because he/she just beat the system by not being closed. ingenious.


You're missing the point. Dene was already right before this thread was even replied to, whether it be eventually closed or not.


----------



## BigSams (May 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> BigSams said:
> 
> 
> > i saw this thread days ago, but the title seemed so dumb that i ddnt bother seeing it. today it pops up again so i click on it. and what do i see? a load of crap. just as i expected.
> ...



errr how? because she said that there would be spam? by saying that there would be spam, she ensured that there would be spam.
by saying this thread will be closed? any moron can say that.
please tell me how he/she was right.


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

BigSams said:


> errr how? because she said that there would be spam? by saying that there would be spam, she ensured that there would be spam.
> by saying this thread will be closed? any moron can say that.
> please tell me how he/she was right.





Dene said:


> The point of this thread was not for it actually to get closed. It was just a joke. But you guys are clearly too lame to see it. If you hadn't already noticed, off-topic became a spam-fest long ago.



He's just pointing out how ridiculous a lot of the off-topic threads are, and he's right. Many people took this thread too seriously.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Oh my God just stop posting for now.


----------



## BigSams (May 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> BigSams said:
> 
> 
> > errr how? because she said that there would be spam? by saying that there would be spam, she ensured that there would be spam.
> ...



his/her post sounds more like "since everyone is an idiot, i think i'll join the bandwagon".
it was just a joke? you overestimate your value to this forum dene. the fact that you are a more senior member doesnt give you the right to immunity. in fact, you should be given ever harsher penalties than a new member because of your seniority.
(so..uh.. is he/she a male or female?)


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

BigSams said:


> (so..uh.. is he/she a male or female?)


Cmon, you can figure that one out on your own, it shouldn't be that hard.

Hint: Youtube, maybe?


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 12, 2009)

BigSams said:


> it was just a joke? you overestimate your value to this forum dene. the fact that you are a more senior member doesnt give you the right to immunity. in fact, you should be given ever harsher penalties than a new member because of your seniority.



I agree. Actually, we need more noobs. Not just to help clog up the forum, but to help attack the "senior members" who are trying to get as creative as possible to encourage the volume of stupid posts to decline.


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2009)

Lol. I love the controversy. DANCE, MINIONS! DANCE!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> Lol. I love the controversy. DANCE, MINIONS! DANCE!



Do you know that there
12 Facts About You.

1. Your reading my comment
2. Now your saying/thinking thats a stupid fact.
4. You didnt notice that i skipped 3.
5. Your checking it now.
6. Your smiling.
7. Your still reading my comment.
9. You know all you have read is true.
10. You didnt notice that i skipped 9.
11. Your checking it now and figuring out I didn't skip 9...
12.You didnt notice that i skipped 8 instead


----------



## James Kobel (May 12, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I love the controversy. DANCE, MINIONS! DANCE!
> ...



1. That's only 10 facts
2. "Your" should be "You're"
3. I noticed that you skipped number 3
4. I didn't have to check because I knew it was missing already
5. I didn't smile
6. I also noticed that you didn't skip 9, but that you skipped 8
7. I didn't need to check, as I already knew it was there.
8. You have proven yourself to be an idiot by posting spam like that on a forum like this(note the words LIKE THAT. Copy/paste spam is for nubs)


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



These are 3 fact about you
1. Your reading my comment
2. You don't know what I'm saying
4. If you notice that a noob wrote this from youtube?
Well that freaky. It wasn't me who made this up.


----------



## James Kobel (May 12, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



These are 3 facts about you:
1. You failed to correct your grammar even after I showed you the correct way. "Your" is possesive, meaning belonging to you. "You're" means you are.
2. For some reason you find it funny to skip numbers while listing "facts" that aren't even true.
3. If you notice it makes you just as nooby to have copied and pasted something that low, if not worse.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...


3 facts about me
1. I don't know how to speak English even dough I know english
2. Stop complaining about my grammar.
3. Your freaking me out


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> even dough



Yes, even dough is very important in order to cook properly.



shoot1510 said:


> 3. Your freaking me out


I'm glad to see you've learned some important grammar lessons today


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I love the controversy. DANCE, MINIONS! DANCE!
> ...



Without looking at the numbers I could immediately see that there were not 12 points. I just figured that you couldn't count.
1: Good for you
2: Nope
4: Correct
5: Nope, I checked it, then read 5. I think it would be hard to do both at the same time.
6: Nope
7: No kidding
9: Erm >_>
10: Erm <_<
11: No need to check again...
12: Correct.


----------



## TsColin (May 12, 2009)

holypasta said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > So by me discussing the matter of hand, which would your ability (or perhaps inability) to predict future events, am I disproving what was obviously (and not made to seem otherwise, technically), fake?
> ...



PWND


----------



## Fobo911 (May 12, 2009)

... Huh? (I love TsColin.)


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 12, 2009)

PWNED!!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > even dough
> ...



Now I'm getting more confused in English. Well thanks.
I mix up with there, their, and they're. Your and you're. What did I do, and what did I did.


----------



## Poke (May 12, 2009)

3 true facts about you.

1. Your skin is purple
2. The fact above is false.
3. This is an annoying spam post for a spam topic.
4. I need 3 true facts so I am posting a number 4.


----------



## Ton (May 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> My proof of this: this thread will eventually be closed, will be deleted, or will end up full of pointless spam that is completely unrelated to the topic of this thread.



For sure some time in future this forum will end , but I would not consider this as your thread is deleted or closed. So if the moderator decided to let the thread open your prediction are wrong


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2009)

Ton said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > My proof of this: this thread will eventually be closed, will be deleted, or *will end up full of pointless spam that is completely unrelated to the topic of this thread*.
> ...



Ton! You have neglected to read all the possible options! I have bolded the final option.
I feel that this choice has almost been achieved.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 12, 2009)

if you want this thread gone, just say you like little girls

(medium rare with a bit of ketchup)


----------



## holypasta (May 14, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



hey, prickhead. are you referring to the fact that i dissed this guy's sentence, even though i knew he could have been ESL? well, guess what? i don't care. i didn't say, ''don't even try to speak, you idiot.'' i just said, ''don't try to compose shakespeare when you aren't good enough to do so.'' such sentences are difficult to read, and result in misunderstandings galore.



*LukeMayn* said:


> This is sooo stupid... close the thread already :|



i couldn't disagree more.



shoot1510 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



one fact about james kobel:

1. he owns.

one fact about shoot1510:

1. epic fail.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

holypasta said:


> such sentences are difficult to read, and result in misunderstandings galore.



It's your own fault if you can't figure out what a simple sentence means. No need to be rude because of your own shortcomings.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

one fact about james kobel:
1. He got owned by me in a competition in a event in Rubik's magic.


----------



## James Kobel (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> one fact about james kobel:
> 1. He got owned by me in a competition in a event in Rubik's magic.



That is true, but do I really care? I could care less about trivial puzzles like that.



holypasta said:


> one fact about james kobel:
> 
> 1. he owns.



Signatured.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

WHY Does Everyone discouraging me and my hateful grammar? Is their a reason to this. What if I use my voice and speak instead, can you still understand me?


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> one fact about james kobel:
> 1. He got owned by me in a competition in a event in Rubik's magic.



Congratulations. Perhaps you would like to move up to the "walk and chew gum at the same time" competition?


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

shelley said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > one fact about james kobel:
> ...



I don't know if I would recommend that, it might be kinda dangerous.



shoot1510 said:


> WHY Does Everyone discouraging me and my hateful grammar?


Hateful grammar?



shoot1510 said:


> What if I use my voice and speak instead, can you still understand me?


No


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



As immortalized in Stefan's famous song, don't forget to wear your helmet.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



I work sooooooooo hard on English and I'm in 7th grade, and now you rate my grammar poor! How Ridiculous.


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2009)

If your grammar *is* poor, how is that ridiculous?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

shelley said:


> If your grammar *is* poor, how is that ridiculous?



People are hating me speedsolving. No matter what I say, they can't understand me.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > If your grammar *is* poor, how is that ridiculous?
> ...



We can understand you. We are responding to what you're saying right?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 14, 2009)

I can usually understand you, and I really don't think that people care all that much about your spelling. Just because someone corrects you, it doesn't mean that they hate you or whatnot; in most cases, we do it to help you.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> I feel that this choice has almost been achieved.


Done and done.


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > If your grammar *is* poor, how is that ridiculous?
> ...



Here's an idea, how about learning from your mistakes? Plenty of people here are kind enough to point them out for you, why don't you take note of them and use them to improve your grammar instead of whining about it all the time?


----------



## bamman1108 (May 14, 2009)

I think it would be easier if everyone would stop acting like the Grammar Police and focus on cubing, or whatever this topic is about...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

shelley said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



? I don't get it. I learn my mistakes from piano and math and science. But It too late to improve my grammar because I use my mistakes over and over. And I can't tell what mistakes I did when I post.


----------



## Dene (May 14, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> I think it would be easier if everyone would stop acting like the Grammar Police and focus on cubing, or whatever this topic is about...



Whoa, how did someone manage to get almost 200 posts and I've never seen them before.


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> I think it would be easier if everyone would stop acting like the Grammar Police and focus on cubing, or whatever this topic is about...



This is the off-topic thread of the off-topic forum. There is no topic.



shoot1510 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an idea, how about learning from your mistakes? Plenty of people here are kind enough to point them out for you, why don't you take note of them and use them to improve your grammar instead of whining about it all the time?
> ...



Don't be ridiculous.

An example: In one post, you wrote "your" when you meant "you're." People pointed that out. Instead of paying attention, learning the difference and trying to improve, you proceed to make the same exact mistake in your next post, then whine about how everyone is "hating" on you. Frankly, the whining annoys us a lot more than making a few grammar/spelling mistakes.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

shelley said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be easier if everyone would stop acting like the Grammar Police and focus on cubing, or whatever this topic is about...
> ...



I still don't get it. Just Give me a example of your and you're. It would kind of help me.


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2009)

http://esl.about.com/od/grammarintermediate/a/cm_your.htm


----------



## Gparker (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > bamman1108 said:
> ...




Your= its somthing you own. Ex. Is that *your* bottle?

You're= contraction of you are. Ex. instead of saying " You are stupid" i can say "_You're_ stupid."

make sense?


and why isnt this thread closed yet???


----------



## bamman1108 (May 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be easier if everyone would stop acting like the Grammar Police and focus on cubing, or whatever this topic is about...
> ...



Haven't been on in a while, so that's probably why. At least a month since my last post, unless you want to prove me wrong.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

WTF! I took the Your vs. You're quiz and I got a 


> Congratulations!
> You scored a 50%
> You answered 5 of the 10 questions correctly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 14, 2009)

You see, the apostrophe makes two words come together
Like the following examples:
do + not = Don't
would not = wouldn't
the ' replaces a vowel


----------



## bamman1108 (May 14, 2009)

shelley said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be easier if everyone would stop acting like the Grammar Police and focus on cubing, or whatever this topic is about...
> ...



Not necessarily. Off-topic refers to a topic that doesn't belong anywhere else. It doesn't mean the posts should be unrelated to the topic at all. I don't see how correcting someone's grammar has anything to do with the original post, but I don't think that's really relevant at this point, since this topic makes no sense to begin with 



shoot1510 said:


> WTF! I took the Your vs. You're quiz and I got a
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...



You're is a condensed version of the phrase, "You are."
Your is a possessive form of the pronoun you.

Use "you're" if replacing it with "you are" makes sense. If not, it's the other one, to make it easier.

EDIT: Oops. I did it, too.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

Now I get it. Imagine if you say you're as in "you are" and your, as in Your ????
Example I made:
*You're* peeing your pants.
*Your* mom is saying "I want Ice cream".
One Time, *your* dad will kill your friend.


----------



## Dene (May 14, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > bamman1108 said:
> ...



I've been here for more than a month and I still haven't seen you.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> One Time, *your* dad is kill your friend. It was fun!



Yea... still needs some work, but at least you understand you're/your.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > One Time, *your* dad is kill your friend. It was fun!
> ...



I just edited my post. You respond so quick.


----------



## bamman1108 (May 14, 2009)

Dene said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Well, I'm posting on a forum and have never been to a competition. What do you expect


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



I saw that, "One Time, your dad will kill your friend." still doesn't make very much sense. "One time" suggests that something happened in the past, and then "will" suggests something that is going to happen in the future.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

I took the quiz again and this what I got 


> Congratulations!
> You scored a 100%
> You answered 10 of the 10 questions correctly.


 SHAMWOOHOO!!


----------



## bamman1108 (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I took the quiz again and this what I got
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...



+1 cookies for you.


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > such sentences are difficult to read, and result in misunderstandings galore.
> ...



You're wrong. Language is a method of communication and thus the onus is on the person making a statement to make it easy to understand. It is not the reader's responsibility to be able to read the writer's mind, but it IS the writer's responsibility to make the sentence clear enough that the reader won't have to. Thus, if the reader has trouble understanding a poorly constructed sentence, it is the fault of the person who wrote the bad sentence, not the reader.



shoot1510 said:


> I work sooooooooo hard on English and I'm in 7th grade, and now you rate my grammar poor! How Ridiculous.



But it is still pretty bad. It's great that you are working hard but just because you are putting in effort doesn't mean you are automatically going to be good at grammar. And when people correct you, you should try to figure out why you were wrong, and apply that rule in the future...


----------



## JLarsen (May 14, 2009)

This thread is still epic, except for holypasta's and shoot's posts. I really do enjoy Ellis' posts xD


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This thread is still epic, except for holypasta's and shoot's posts. I really do enjoy Ellis' posts xD



Yea, too bad though that Michael had to shoot me down while defending the guy that just called him an idiot.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 14, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> It makes no sense.



some things just make no sense
http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/103454/?searchterm=chewbacca


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is still epic, except for holypasta's and shoot's posts. I really do enjoy Ellis' posts xD
> ...



Too bad indeed, I don't really take sides, I just point out things that are wrong or that need responding to.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Well, I don't think it was a particularly poorly constructed sentence. He did say "matter of hand" and added an unnecessary comma, but other than that it seemed fine. So if I make a sentence that makes sense grammatically, but there's someone that doesn't understand it, it's my fault that they don't understand because I wasn't clear enough?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 14, 2009)

sigh...


Writing this letter stems from a desperation to be heard, if not by a court of law, then by a court of public opinion. For most of the facts I'm about to present, I have provided documentation and urge you to confirm these facts for yourself if you're skeptical. The biggest difference between me and Dene Beardsley is that Dene wants to make bargains with the devil. I, on the other hand, want to expose his sophistries for what they really are.

In spite of all Dene has done, I must admit I really like the guy. No, just kidding. It's a well-known fact that he goes ga-ga for any type of careerism you can think of. It's an equally well-known fact that he is the most blatant enemy of peace, stability, and human progress the world has ever seen. When logic puts these two facts together, the necessary result is an understanding that any rational argument must acknowledge this. His unrealistic commentaries, naturally, do not. You've never heard him announce that he plans to trade facts for fantasy, truth for myths, academics for collective socialization, and individual thinking for group manipulation? Well, Dene has repeatedly enunciated such a plan but in his typically convoluted way.

Fortunately, if you ever get into an argument with some of Dene's legatees about whether or not it remains to be seen if he will turn converts to animalism loose against us good citizens faster than you can say "anthrohopobiological", I have an excellent sockdolager for you. Simply inform the other party that Dene has been known to say that the world's salvation comes from whims, irrationality, and delusions. That notion is so counter-productive, I hardly know where to begin refuting it. Once we have absorbed and understood his dotty platitudes, it is our inescapable responsibility to do whatever is necessary to put an end to his evildoing.

I repeat: By giving rise to disrespectful lowlifes, Dene has erected a monument to radicalism. Only it does not seem proper to say that such a thing has been "created". "Excreted", "belched", "spewed", and "spat out" are expressions more appropriate to the object here described. You see, Dene's op-ed pieces are addlepated. They're unnecessary. They're counterproductive. Whenever I encounter them I think that Dene fervently believes that five-crystal orgone generators can eliminate mind-control energies that are being radiated from secret, underground, government facilities. This shows that he is not merely mistaken about one little fact among millions of facts but that I once managed to get Dene to agree that an increasing number of people abhor his wily, lackadaisical writings and are looking for alternatives, like the truth. Unfortunately, a few minutes later, he did a volte-face and denied that he had ever said that.

I must ask that Dene's drones punish Dene for his incompetent philippics. I know they'll never do that so here's an alternate proposal: They should, at the very least, back off and quit trying to destroy the sovereignty of all nations and every feeling or expression of patriotism. Somebody has to deal with him appropriately. That somebody can be you. In any case, I am not embarrassed to admit that I have neither the training, the experience, the license, nor the clinical setting necessary to properly bear witness to the plain, unvarnished truth. Nevertheless, I do have the will to deal with the relevant facts. That's why I warrant that you should be sure to let me know your ideas about how to deal with Dene. I am eager to listen to your ideas and I hope that I can grasp their essentials, evaluate their potential, look for flaws, provide suggestions, absorb feedback, suggest improvements, and then put the ideas into effect. Only then can we rouse people's indignation at Dene.

Dene and I disagree about our civic duties. I insist that we must do our utmost to win the culture war and save this country. Dene, on the other hand, believes that hanging out with pudibund scalawags (especially the morbid type) is a wonderful, culturally enriching experience. I, for one, can't possibly believe his claim that he has mystical powers of divination and prophecy. If someone can convince me otherwise, I'll eat my hat. Heck, I'll eat a whole closetful of hats. That's a pretty safe bet because Dene can fool some of the people all of the time. He can fool all of the people some of the time. But he can't fool all of the people all of the time.

Dene is a bit teched. But there is a further-reaching implication: It's easy for us to shake our heads at his foolishness and cowardice. It's easy for us to exclaim that we should initiate meaningful change. It's easy for us to say, "By overusing such obscure words as 'microcinematographic' and 'pathologicohistological' Dene consistently manages to alienate his audience." The point is that it's easy for us to say these things because I normally prefer to listen than to speak. I would, however, like to remind Dene that he focuses on feelings rather than facts. Sure, Dene attempts to twist and distort facts to justify his feelings but that just goes to show that it is both frustrating and frightening to observe the extreme ignorance—no, idiocy—present in his actions. If you find that fact distressing then you should help me go placidly amid the noise and haste. Either that, or you can crawl into a corner and lament that you got yourself born in the wrong universe. Don't expect your sobbing to do much good, however, because I frequently wish to tell Dene that we are materially and adversely affected by his schemes to yield this country to the forces of darkness, oppression, and tyranny. But being a generally genteel person, however, I always bite my tongue.

It's incredible to me that anybody could be so pestilential. That conclusion is not based on some sort of self-absorbed philosophy or on Dene-style mental masturbation, but on widely known and proven principles of science. These principles explain that no matter how bad you think Dene's lamentations are, I assure you that they are far, far worse than you think. From a public-policy perspective, every time he gets caught trying to crush people to the earth and then claim the right to trample on them forever because they are prostrate, he promises he'll never do so again. Subsequently, his gofers always jump in and explain that he really shouldn't be blamed even if he does because, as they contend, fascism can quell the hatred and disorder in our society.

Dene is guilty of at least one criminal offense. In addition, he frequently exhibits less formal criminal behavior such as deliberate and even gleeful cruelty, explosive behavior, and a burning desire to ascribe opinions to me that I don't even hold. We must remove our chains and move towards the light. (In case you didn't understand that analogy, the chains symbolize Dene's termagant, drugged-out memoirs and the light represents the goal of getting all of us to extirpate cannibalism root, trunk, and branch.)

Unless Dene's mistakes are always someone else's fault, it is simply wrong to conclude that space gods arriving in flying saucers will save humanity from self-destruction. Here's a specific example of the way in which I am rather disturbed by Dene's somewhat internecine attitude that we should love things and use people instead of the other way around: He wants to transform fear and its inculcation into the preeminent force ruling human existence. Lubricious is as lubricious does. Which brings us to the harsh reality that must be faced: Dene doesn't use words for communication or for exchanging information. He uses them to disarm, to hypnotize, to mislead, and to deceive. I note in passing that his allegations are a mass of lies, evasions, folly, hatred, and schizophrenia. Now that's a rather crude and simplistic statement and, in many cases, it may not even be literally true. But there is a sense in which it is generally true, a sense in which it indisputably expresses how if you'll allow me a minor dysphemism, he operates on the basis of an unremitting hatred of civility and decency. Or, to phrase that a little more politely, if the people generally are relying on false information sown by the worst classes of stroppy pamphleteers I've ever seen, then correcting that situation becomes a priority for the defense of our nation. There is one final irony to my story. At no point in Dene Beardsley's response to my last volley of criticisms was he even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought.


----------



## nitrocan (May 14, 2009)

Haha! Epic win for Dene!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> sigh...
> 
> Writing this letter ....



Most people here probably already knew about this, but I had never seen it, so I went looking for whatever generated this message. Here's one that does this sort of thing:
http://www.pakin.org/complaint


----------



## James Kobel (May 14, 2009)

I am writing this letter because I recently heard some troubling news. Apparently, a large number of people actually believe Pres. James Kobel's claim that people are pawns to be used and manipulated. But before I continue, allow me to explain that he says that he has a "special" perspective on cynicism that carries with it a "special" right to muddy the word "transubstantiatively". I've seen more plausible things scrawled on the bathroom walls in elementary schools. We must establish clear, justifiable definitions of nonrepresentationalism and clericalism so that you can defend a decision to take action when Pres. Kobel's loyalists unleash an unparalleled wave of wowserism. This call to action begins with you. You must be the first to free people from the spell of Fabianism that he has cast over them. You must be the one to send Pres. Kobel's commentaries into the dustbin where they belong. And you must inform your fellow man that I am more than merely surprised by Pres. Kobel's willingness to besmirch the memory of some genuine historic figures. I'm shocked, shocked. And, as if that weren't enough, in a rather infamous speech, Pres. Kobel exclaimed that he has the trappings of deity. (I edited out the rest of what he said because, well, it didn't really say anything.) 

Pres. Kobel needs to stop living in denial. He needs to wake up and realize that a person who wants to get ahead should try to understand the long-range consequences of his/her actions. Pres. Kobel has never had that faculty. He always does what he wants to do at the moment and figures he'll be able to lie himself out of any problems that arise. Some people have indicated that he makes so many laughably chauvinistic statements, it boggles the mind to think about them. I can neither confirm nor deny that statement, but I can say that Pres. Kobel's clear-cut demonstrations of gross moral turpitude have led me to believe that we will need to use diverse skills and tactics if we are to look into the future and consider what will happen if we let Pres. Kobel consign our traditional values to the rubbish heap of neocolonialism. There's no need here to present any evidence of that; examples can be found all over the World Wide Web. In fact, a simple search will quickly reveal that it will not be easy to provide some balance to Pres. Kobel's one-sided fulminations. Nevertheless, we must attempt to do exactly that for the overriding reason that in his precepts, misoneism is witting and unremitting, dastardly and pretentious. He revels in it, rolls in it, and uses it to push the State towards greater influence, self-preservation, and totalitarianism and away from civic engagement, constituent choice, and independent thought. 

To restate the obvious: I cannot believe how many actual, physical, breathing, thinking people have fallen for Pres. Kobel's subterfuge. I'm entirely stunned. It is disgraceful that, with a wink and a smile, Pres. Kobel has signified his approval of prolix good-for-nothings who draw unsuspecting party animals into the orbit of brazen, debauched lumpenproletariats. Which brings me to my point. Despite the obvious fact that we have a right and an obligation to shelter initially unpopular truths from suppression, enabling them to ultimately win out through competition in the marketplace of ideas, my general thesis is that I despise everything about Pres. Kobel. I despise Pres. Kobel's attempts to retain an institution which, twist and turn as you like, is and remains a disgrace to humanity. I despise how he insists that without his superior guidance, we will go nowhere. Most of all, I despise his complete obliviousness to the fact that his bootlickers argue that coercion in the name of liberty is a valid use of state power. These are the same childish fast-buck artists who lay waste to the environment. This is no coincidence; some people think it's a bit extreme of me to reach out to the poor, the marginalized, and those unfortunate enough to have been labeled as unbridled by Pres. Kobel's propaganda machine—a bit over the top, perhaps. Well, what I ought to remind such people is that Pres. Kobel has never disproved anything I've ever written. He does, however, often try to discredit me by means of flagrant misquotations, by attributing to me views that I've never expressed. In the end, you should never forget the three most important facets of Pres. Kobel's screeds, namely their chthonic origins, their internal contradictions, and their tendentious nature. I'll talk a lot more about that later, but first let me finish my general thesis: Pres. Kobel knows how to lie. It's too bad he doesn't yet understand the ramifications of lying. 

The thought that someone, somewhere, might find the inner strength to fight for what is right is anathema to him. In this case, one cannot help but recall that Pres. Kobel's ability to capitalize on the economic chaos, racial tensions, and social discontent of the current historical moment can be explained in large part by the following. If it were up to Pres. Kobel, schoolchildren would be taught reading, 'riting, and racism. Without a doubt, however, the public is like a giant that Pres. Kobel has blindfolded, drugged, and gagged. This giant has plugs in his ears and Pres. Kobel leads him around by the nose. Clearly, such a giant needs to acquire the input of a representative cross-section of the community in a non-threatening, inclusive environment. That's why I feel obligated to notify the giant (i.e., the public) that Pres. Kobel is inherently recalcitrant, cankered, and Bonapartism-oriented. Oh, and he also has a filthy mode of existence. 

If I may be permitted to make an observation, perhaps one day we will live in a world where good people are not troubled by fear of ostentatious imbeciles. Until that day arrives, however, we must spread the word that Pres. Kobel really shouldn't con us into believing that he is beyond reproach. That's just common sense. Of course, the people who appreciate his theatrics are those who eagerly root up common sense, prominently hold it out, and decry it as poison with astonishing alacrity. What I want to document now is that if he truly wanted to be helpful, Pres. Kobel wouldn't censor by caricature and preempt discussion by stereotype. Pres. Kobel, you are welcome to get off my back this time and stay off. I am now in a position to define what I mean when I say that he reminds me of the thief who cries "Stop, thief!" to distract attention from his thievery. What I mean is that Pres. Kobel says that he wants to make life better for everyone. Lacking a coherent ideology, however, Pres. Kobel always ends up leading to the destruction of the human race. 

While Pres. Kobel has a right to his opinion, I once managed to get him to agree that the only winners in his games are ambulance services and funeral homes. Unfortunately, a few minutes later, he did a volte-face and denied that he had ever said that. He is an interesting character. On the one hand, Pres. Kobel likes to bribe the parasitic with the earnings of the productive. But on the other hand, there are some basic biological realities of the world in which we live. These realities are doubtless regrettable, but they are unalterable. If Pres. Kobel finds them intolerable and unthinkable, the only thing that I can suggest is that he try to flag down a flying saucer and take passage for some other solar system, possibly one in which the residents are oblivious to the fact that you may have noticed that things are apt to get worse before they get better. But you don't know the half of it. For starters, Pres. Kobel is begging the question when he says that two wrongs make a right. Why do I tell you this? Because these days, no one else has the guts to. 

I have a scientist's respect for objective truth. That's why I'm telling you that Pres. Kobel keeps missing my point. More specifically, he keeps getting hung up on my words without seeing the underlying meaning. For example, when I say that my empirically validated theory is that Pres. Kobel simply regurgitates the empty arguments that have been fed to him over the years, Pres. Kobel seems incapable of realizing that what I'm really getting at is that his artifices are a public admission of his immaturity and insensitivity. Now, I could go off on that point alone, but his legates are too lazy to improve the physical and spiritual quality of life for the population at present and for those yet to come. They just want to sit back, fasten their mouths on the public teats, and casually forget that in Pres. Kobel's quest to alter, amend, abridge, and censor the record to point the finger of responsibility at others he has left no destructive scheme unutilized. 

Pres. Kobel's mind has limited horizons. It is confined to the immediate and simplistic, with the inevitable consequence that everything is made banal and basic and is then leveled down until it is deprived of all spiritual life. Were he alive today, Hideki Tojo would be Pres. Kobel's most trustworthy ally. I can see Tojo joining forces with Pres. Kobel to help him rally for a cause that is completely void of moral, ethical, or legal validity. He has called people like me incorrigible nobodies, inaniloquent rotters, and viperine mafia dons so many times that these accusations no longer have any sting. Pres. Kobel unmistakably continues to employ such insults because he's run out of logical arguments. I suppose an alternate explanation is that Pres. Kobel has no conception of our moral and ethical standards. Now that that's cleared up, I'll continue with what I was saying before, that I've tried explaining to his cultists that his view that closed-minded yahoos are all inherently good, sensitive, creative, and inoffensive is sheer make-believe. Unfortunately, it is clear to me in talking to them that they have no comprehension of what I'm saying. I might as well be talking to creatures from Mars. In fact, I'd bet Martians would be more likely to discern that Pres. Kobel plans to play fast and loose with the truth. What can you do about that? Start by reading about how the issues surrounding solecism are more complex and embedded than Pres. Kobel will admit. Become informed about the deceit, lies, and propanganda surrounding his promotion of diabolism. Tell everyone you know that it has been said that Pres. Kobel serves as a conduit that carries the élan vital of classism. I, in turn, believe that I don't just want to make a point. I don't just want to serve on the side of Truth. I'm here to give an alternate solution, a better one. I don't just ask rhetorical questions; I have answers. That's why I'm telling you that we must think outside the box. Our children depend on that. 

Pres. Kobel whines about stroppy fussbudgets, yet he enthusiastically supports the worst kinds of mephitic annoying-types there are. A record of his acts of hypocrisy would fill volumes. But let's not lose perspective. If he can't be reasoned out of his prejudices, he must be laughed out of them. If he can't be argued out of his selfishness, he must be shamed out of it. 

I should add parenthetically that I don't know if Pres. Kobel is consciously and purposely evil or merely insensitive. I do know, however, that he sometimes puts himself in charge of bombarding me with insults. At other times, one of his confidants is deputed for the job. In either case, it may seem difficult at first to brush away the cobwebs of particularism. It is. But Pres. Kobel has no discernible talents. The only things he has unquestionably mastered are biological functions. Well, I suppose Pres. Kobel's also good at convincing people that principles don't matter, but my point is that if it were true, as Pres. Kobel claims, that the only way to expand one's mind is with drugs—or maybe even chocolate—then I wouldn't be saying that Pres. Kobel plans to foment a radical realignment of industrialized economies. He has instructed his hirelings not to discuss this or even admit to his plan's existence. Obviously, Pres. Kobel knows he has something to hide. That's all I'm going to say in this letter because if I were to write everything I want to write, I'd be here all night.




Aparently, I am a very bad president...


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 14, 2009)

haha
I'm having a lot of fun with these!


----------



## shoot1510 (May 14, 2009)

A Ramdom letter.

Dear everyone, 

I will be facing amount of bad guys from Europe, if you would please buy me a soda called "Mountain Dew" and a BK kids meal with Onion Rings and a Jr. Wopper. If you're in USA, UK, Japan, China, India, or anywhere else that you might live, just tell your parents that you want a gun (A Sniper, or a Rifle at any type), and donate them to Europe (France).

If you're an idoit or a noob, you might buy a rubik's cube and just send it to me and the bad guys might say "Holy Sh**, I never scene a kid that play with his dumb ass cube.". If you are an idoit that might buy a puzzle or any noob stuff, DON'T BUY IT!!!!







Will continue... Find out more at speedsolving.com.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 15, 2009)

dear me in october 2007
next year you'll find a new hobby, "speedsolving"
don't do it, you'll go to competitions which might contain "social interaction"
it will raise and lower your geek cred at the same time which will may make the universe explode


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 15, 2009)

SHUT UP, YOU IDIOTS!!!!!

P.S. - Really, I mean, really? This isn't closed yet?


----------



## Ellis (May 15, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> SHUT UP, YOU IDIOTS!!!!!
> 
> P.S. - Really, I mean, really? This isn't closed yet?



why do you care? This thread is 10000 times more entertaining than the cubing word association or story threads which stay open for months.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2009)

Ellis said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > SHUT UP, YOU IDIOTS!!!!!
> ...



I agree with this. This thread is definitely OVER 9000!!!!!!!! times more entertaining than those threads ever were.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



9001 times to be exact.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 15, 2009)

> I agree with this. This thread is definitely OVER 9000!!!!!!!! times more entertaining than those threads ever were.





> 9001 times to be exact.



9002 to be exact.
I think this is the new World Cube Association.


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2009)

lmao those complaint things are hilarious.


----------

